# How do I rig Gulp baits?



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

Although I have been reading this board for sometime now, I finally registered. The wisdom and information I have gained from this group is better than any book or magazine I have read.

I have come into a number of packages of saltwater Gulp baits including: 5" squid, 4" shrimp, 2" peeler crabs. Also received some Yummee sand fleas. Do I rig these just as I would live baits, or should I be using jigs?

Thanks.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Most instances rig em like you would dead bait (that is cut bait.) Use a hook size that's adequate to the bait and fish species. Place the hook in the central part of the bait. With many of these "engineered" baits I've found that less is often more (that is with the strip variety.) With the preformed bait you may want to place more than one hook within it. Dunno what species of fish you are targeting or the type/method of fishing. I've jigged them too. Guess it depends.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I would use jigheads with the gulps on them. Traditionally I would use 3/8 throuh 3/4 oz jigs with my Gulps! It is conceivable that you could use them the same way you would live bait; I've fished for bass with plastic worms that way...


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I've even cut them up into small pieces, Croakers really like them.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

There was a great post on the boards about a year ago on how to rig all different types of gulp, but I can't seem to find it now. That was an awesome post.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks folks. 

Holly cow! I found the "Search" button. I searched for "Gulp" in the title and hit the jack pot. Better than the Library of Congress.

I'll be hitting the SC beaches within a couple weeks and can't wait to use my new found wisdom.

Until then I'll be tyeing rigs and reading post.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to the boards! 

You can rig them several ways that may not have been mentioned, it depends on how you're fishing and what species you are targeting. For instance, some people use the shrimp under a popping cork on a circle hook like you might use a live shrimp for trout and puppy drum. You could also rig it on a jighead and drag it across the bottom slowly for flounder.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I just shot a new in-studio episode of Angler's Advantage with the Watts brothers as well as covered a three hour seminar they gave on fishing for redfish with artificials.

They have perfected fishing Gulp shrimp on a traditional drop shot type rig with a an old fashioned bell weight with an eyelet and a Gulp shrimp about 12-18 inches up from the weight on usually a 1/0 size hook. 

They fish this rig around patches of grass from Louisiana to Florida to North Carolina. 

They swear it is a very effective technique and I would imagine it would work for other species as well.










Here is a shot of Bryan with the drop shot rig. Sorry you can't see the bell weight, but you get the idea.










They also said they use a Gulp shrimp under a popping cork a good percentage of the time as well.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

Would I be assuming correctly that if I use a popping cork the shrimp would be on a gig hear?


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

Okay - jig head. 

I guess I should read what I type before I hit the "send" button.

One of these days I am going to invent an "Oh crap, I didn't mean to send that" button. Then I would be rich and could hire someone to bait my hook for me.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sometimes they are, yes. Sometimes there's a 1/4 oz. sinker pegged halfway down your leader on the popping cork with just a treble or circle hook in the Gulp shrimp, like you might rig a live shrimp.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I’ve only used the swimming mullet. But I have using a 1/8-to5/8 ounce jig head or on a Carolina rig fishing from a boat.


----------



## Mustang (Nov 6, 2008)

What is a Gulp Bait?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Mustang said:


> What is a Gulp Bait?


Look here.

http://www.fishusa.com/tackleshop/c...Baits&i=5071E8E2D30B49DE828533E93B3D6FFB&fx=1


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I rig them different ways, with jig heads, like cut bait, top and bottom rigs, I even use them as a teaser with my flounder rigs.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

For the most part this is the most popular bait that is being used and what this thread might be about.

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/cat.php?k=96439&sk=96346


----------



## jhook (Jul 27, 2008)

Here`s a tip- If you buy some Gulp Alive it comes in a really crappy pail. Buy a plastic container at the supermarket or Walmart called Lock-n-Lock and dump the stuff in there. And save the juice! In the future when you buy envelopes of Gulp throw it in. Different colors too, because they don`t seem to bleed. And I`ve heard of other guys throwing in different brands of soft plastics. The Gulp Alive is expensive, but not when you keep the stuff for along time. I`ve had mine for almost 2 years and it works just fine.


----------

